# Titanerz, hab ich ma von gehört aber noch nie gesehen :(



## SinEateR-SER (1. Dezember 2008)

hi erstma,  hab folgendes problem bin jezz schon ne ganze weile bb 450 und verbringe teilweise auch sehr viel zeit mit erze farmen   ABER  titanerz ist bei mir fehlanzeige...   ich hab echt  stunden damit verbracht Sturmgipfel, Eiskrone, Scholazarbecken usw  abzusuchen das einzige was ich fand war saroniterz  jedoch gibt es im ah titanerz zu kaufen was wiederum beweis ist das es ja irgendwo sein muss...

gibt es da irgendeinen trick bzw eine spezielle uhrzeit  oder genauere gebietsangaben  oder noch besser  irgendeine addon  die es mir ermöglicht  auch einmal ein titanerzvorkommen zu finden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nehme jeden ratschlag bzw hilfe dankbar entgegen

gruß SinEateR


----------



## Dagonzo (1. Dezember 2008)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=36910#commments

Sieht wohl so aus, das es Random auftaucht so wie Silber, Gold, Echtsilber und Khorium.


----------



## Maladin (1. Dezember 2008)

Reines Glück eine Ader zu finden ... Geduld und Zeit wo nicht soviele farmen - dann könnt es klappen.

/wink maladin


----------



## SinEateR-SER (2. Dezember 2008)

hmm  gibts da nich irgendeine addon  die mir da evtl  nen bissl hilft  bzw genauere angaben  zu ort und  spawnzeitpunkt  oder so gibt?


----------



## kuckif95 (2. Dezember 2008)

aber geht nicht nur dir so hab auch noch nie eins gefunden


----------



## Maladin (2. Dezember 2008)

Sieht ein wenig wie Adamantitadern aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soweit ich das recht verstanden habe, spawnen die Titannodes als Rarespawn auf Saronitspawnplätzen. Zufall + Glück

Aber wenn ich mich 1-2 Stunden mit Saronit farmen beschäftige bekomme ich mindestens 2-3 Titanadern vor die Flinte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Glück

/wink maladin


----------



## SinEateR-SER (2. Dezember 2008)

naja das problem is nur  die gebiete sind teilweise so überfarmt  das man scho mal zu dritt um ein erzvorkommen steht  und nur darauf wartet das der andere langsamer reagiert um ihn das erz dan zu klauen     was ich im übrigen total scheiße finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie gesagt ne addon wär nich schlecht^^ vllt hab ich ja dadurch dann nen minimalen vorteil


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Dezember 2008)

Wie schon gesagt es ist Random. Da nützt auch ein Addon nichts.


----------



## SinEateR-SER (2. Dezember 2008)

hm k  aber gibts sonst irgendein sinnvolles bb-addon?  jezz ma so allgemein auf erze farmen bezogen mein ich


----------



## AngusD (2. Dezember 2008)

Das einzige halbwegs sinnvolle Addon, wäre vielleicht "Gatherer" - wenn es da nicht vielleicht schon ein anderes/besseres gibt. Es speichert Erzvorkommen und zeigt sie dir dann auf der Karte an.

Allerdings halte ich es inzwischen für recht nutzlos. Wenn du ein paar Mal über ein Gebiet geflogen bist, kennst du die Punkte, an denen Erz auftaucht, schon auswendig...


----------



## SinEateR-SER (3. Dezember 2008)

naja kanns ja ma laden ma sehn wies ist  hoffe mal das is ne eigenständige addon also eine die nich noch zig andere brauch um zu funzen^^   

aber thx für die hilfe


----------



## Minastirit (5. Dezember 2008)

also bis jetzt habe ich ca 61erz abgebaut
kommt halt immer auf urzeit draufan
kenne einige die nur das farmen sprich durchfliegen und ganzen rest einfach liegen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celladoor (11. Dezember 2008)

ich hatte bis jetzt das glück 3-4 mal eines zu sehen ohne wirklcih stundenlang zu farmen... leider hat bis jetzt der Skill noch nicht gereicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hoffe ich finde sie in zukunft auch häufiger


----------



## red171 (13. Dezember 2008)

Maladin schrieb:


> Soweit ich das recht verstanden habe, spawnen die Titannodes als Rarespawn auf Saronitspawnplätzen. Zufall + Glück
> 
> Aber wenn ich mich 1-2 Stunden mit Saronit farmen beschäftige bekomme ich mindestens 2-3 Titanadern vor die Flinte
> 
> ...



jupp, bei mir nicht anders.. 1-2stunden unterwegs und 2-3titanandern, an guten tagen teils sogar 4-5!

am einfachsten ist es im sholarzarbecken!

du fliegst einfach immer im kreis um das ding rum, wenn du merkst das du mit jemand auf der selben "route" bist dreh einfach um und in die entgegen gesetzte richtung, der respawn der erzvorkommen ist enorm!

wenn du dann deine 2-3runden durch hast fliegste 2-3x quer feld ein an den berg/hang gebieten lang, dort stehen öfter titanander!

hab auch ganz oft saronit und titan dich bei dicht stehen so das ich immer erst das titan nehm (der nächste kann ja ruhig das saronit haben fals ich zu langsam bin ^^)


----------



## holydiver666 (26. Dezember 2008)

Also gatherer find ich schon recht sinnvoll, da soweit ich das ersehen kann Titanadern NICHT auf saronitplätzen random spawnen!

und mit gatherer kann man so dan easy die titanadern abfarmen, aber ich glaub die haben ewig lang respwn c.a. 1 woche, sagt zumiderst der gatherer (schlagt mich wenn es falsch ist).

aber ich find es gehört viel glück dazu, aber es ist schon möglch 5-6 adern in 1 std zu finden.


----------



## kaltermann (26. Dezember 2008)

SinEateR-SER schrieb:


> hi erstma,  hab folgendes problem bin jezz schon ne ganze weile bb 450 und verbringe teilweise auch sehr viel zeit mit erze farmen   ABER  titanerz ist bei mir fehlanzeige...   ich hab echt  stunden damit verbracht Sturmgipfel, Eiskrone, Scholazarbecken usw  abzusuchen das einzige was ich fand war saroniterz  jedoch gibt es im ah titanerz zu kaufen was wiederum beweis ist das es ja irgendwo sein muss...
> 
> gibt es da irgendeinen trick bzw eine spezielle uhrzeit  oder genauere gebietsangaben  oder noch besser  irgendeine addon  die es mir ermöglicht  auch einmal ein titanerzvorkommen zu finden
> 
> ...


das findet man manchmal in der 1000 Winterfestung


----------



## AngusD (27. Dezember 2008)

@hikydiver: Doch, Titan kann dort entstehen, wo zuvor Saronit war. Ich kenne einige Plätze, die sich Saronit und Titan teilen.

Auch ist Titan kein Rarespawn, wie es z.B. Khorium zu BC-Zeiten war. Das Zeug war wirklich selten.


----------



## noizycat (3. Januar 2009)

Reine Glücksache. Das mit dem geteilten Spawn von Saronit und Titan kann ich auch bestätigen. besonders im Sholazarbecken schon ab und zu Titan auf Saronitpunkten gesehen (nutze auch Gatherer).


----------



## Amokee (7. Januar 2009)

Servus

Auch bei mir die Beobachtung, dass Titan und Saronit sich an bestimmten Punkten sehr "nahe" kommen. Ob das Erz auf dem selben Punkt spawant kann ich nur vermuten.

Das wohl beste Gebiet zum Farmen ist Eiskrone - gefolgt wohl vom Becken - Tausendwinter - und Sturmgipfel.

Grüße


----------



## Toyuki (7. Januar 2009)

hm für Titan find ich sturmgipfel am besten farm da samstag / sonntag morgen um 5-6Uhr je 2 Stunden und hab dannach meist 1stack Titanerz. Einfach ne bissel farmen und man kennt seine spots


----------



## Thogrimm_ (7. Januar 2009)

genau das beste ist, nicht dem mainstream zu folgen und eben NICHT runde um runde um becken zu fliegen oder eiskrone...
hier kommt aber vor allem auf die geduld des suchenden an, mit der zeit kann man immer abschätzen wann und wo eine ader gespawnt sein könnte/müsste/sollte und dann heißt es nur noch schnell sein (epic mount braucht man aber nicht unbedingt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Lighthelios (7. Januar 2009)

Letztens ca ne halbe Stunde Eiskrone abgefarmt. 66 Saroniterz und 9 Titan. Fand ich für den kurzen Zeitraum ziemlich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thogrimm_ (8. Januar 2009)

Ja, Eiskrone ist wirklich optimal. Die Farmer gehen meist ins Becken, da kleiner und man nur außen entlangfliegen muss, Eiskrone ist extrem zerklüftet und eine optimale Farmroute gibts eigentlich nicht. ALso Gatherer drauf, ein paar Runden drehen und dann wirds laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (gestern 20 erz in ca 1 1/2 h gemacht, dazu noch massig saronit)


----------



## ePY (8. Januar 2009)

Also wenn ich richtig Lust hab Titanerz zu farmen gehe ich nach tausendwinter weil dort findet man richtig und Saronit auch. Hatte an einem Tag 30 Erze gefarmt und nebenbei noch 20 stacks Saronit. Da kann man am besten denn ganzen tag rum rennen ^^


----------



## Maxugon (10. Januar 2009)

ePY schrieb:


> ... und nebenbei noch 20 stacks Saronit. Da kann man am besten denn ganzen tag rum rennen ^^


das mit den 20stacks glaub ich dir nicht.


----------



## Griese (10. Januar 2009)

So unwahrscheinlich ist das nicht, ich komme auf 4-5 Stacks pro Tag ohne das ich das gezielt farme, sprich ich mach nur meine Dailys und Queste rum.


----------



## red171 (10. Januar 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> das mit den 20stacks glaub ich dir nicht.



kann ich aber auch nur bestätigen, ist locker machbar mehr als 10 stacks zusammen zu bekommen, und das bei nicht mal viel aufwand.. nervig sind nur die Eiskristalle.. alle 10min muste stehenbleiben und die zusammensetzen da sonst Inventar voll ^^


----------



## Tarnhamster (14. Januar 2009)

20 Stacks Saronit sind nicht schwer über den Tag zu bekommen. Ich bin eben einmal durchs Scholazarbecken geflogen und hatte danch 5 Stacks voll und das in 30 Minuten. Saronit gibt es wie Sand am Meer, ist zumindest mein Eindruck. Dafür finde ich persönlich so gut wie nie Titanvorkommen. Und Feuerelementare sind auf Kel'Thuzad auch scheinbar ausgestorben.


----------



## Treppe (14. Januar 2009)

jo titan hab ich auch nur 1stack mom aber wie gesagt saorint is auf destro nichs mehr wert..... und wer brauht als inge feuereles ^^?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bighorn (17. Januar 2009)

Zur richtigen Uhrzeit am richtigen Ort + etwas Glück und die Taschen füllen sich relativ schnell mit Titanerz.
Am besten in der Gilde Werbung für Gatherer machen und die fundorte mit der Gilde teilen.

@red171
Die Kristalle in zauberleiste ziehen. Sind 10 zusammen ein klick und fertig, geht sogar wärend dem Flug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grolaurc (21. Januar 2009)

gestern ungefähr eine stunde sholazarbecken gefarmt, bilanz:

107x saroniterz, 11x titanerz (3 adern)


----------



## Thaldor (21. Januar 2009)

Natürlich ist es auch Serverabhängig wann wo am meisten bzw. am wenigsten Leute sind. Bei mir ist das Sholazarbecken so was von überfüllt, dass lohnt sich nich sobald iwas an Erzadern spawnt isses instant weg. 
Ich hingegen gehe lieber zum Tausendwintersee da ist bei uns noch niemand auf die Idee gekommen zu farmen. Die wenigen Leute die sich da rumtreiben, wenn nich grad ne Schlacht ansteht sind afk oder farmen Äonenzeugs von den ganzen Elementaren. Wenn man da einmal die Runde macht hat man ca. 60-80 Saroniterz und 8-12 Titanerz gemacht. Und die Runde in Tausendwinter mach ich mehrmals am Tag...
Kannste ja mal ausprobieren...

Mfg Thaldor




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## German Psycho (21. Januar 2009)

gestern in eiskrone innerhalb von 10 minuten 3 titanvorkommen gesehen .. aber noch nicht den skill gehabt um abzubauen .. ;-(


----------

